# should I or shouldn't I?



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

I have an old lifelike N gauge S11 Illinois Central engine. Runs like a charm! My grandfather was a engineer and I remember many a Sunday afternoon would go to the yard and get on it with him. What I was wanting to know I started weathering rolling stock and should I do something to this engine and if so what?


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

You could always find a picture of the real engine and weather your engine to look exactly like the real one. I have done that with a couple of mine.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I am with Ranger on this one. Try to replicate your childhood memories. That's what makes the hobby so much fun!
-Art


----------

